# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс "Мисс Белая ночь"

## JAHolper

Проводим конкурс на предмет выявления мисс Белая ночь.

Что нужно для участия:
Прислать в эту тему одну свою фотографию в белом. Можно чтобы белым был только верх или низ.
Участвуют, естественно, только девушки. (Можно присылать фото своих подруг при условии указания их имени и города проживания. )
Фотография не должна отличаться излишним количеством вмешательств фотошопа.

*Главный приз - 25 000 BYR*

Фотографии участниц принимаются до 15 июня.

ЖЕЛАЮ УДАЧИ!

Главный приз действителен при количестве участниц более трёх. Иначе он будет уменьшен по усмотрению администрации.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А можно фото моей девушки? 
Она тут когда-то сидела...

----------


## JAHolper

Можно присылать фото своих подруг при условии указания их имени и города проживания.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Марина, г. Светлогорск

----------


## Mashulya

а белый купальник считается?=)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> а белый купальник считается?=)


Без эротики 
т.к. это считается в неком роде подкупом судей

----------


## Mashulya

) а я ничего и не говорила про эротику))  но зато буду знать, как судей подкупать=)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> ) а я ничего и не говорила про эротику))  но зато буду знать, как судей подкупать=)


фото в одежде 
если будет желание, сделаем в июле конкурс "Мисс Купальник 2011"

----------


## SDS

тогда уж и без любовных записок на запястьх:Vinni:

----------


## vova230

> Можно присылать фото своих подруг при условии указания их имени и города проживания.


И номера телефона.:456dsf:

----------


## Sanych

> а белый купальник считается?=)


Я за - считается  А ещё белая кожа без загара и купальника  И кто боится конкуренции, пусть свои таки же предъявит.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я за - считается  А ещё белая кожа без загара и купальника  И кто боится конкуренции, пусть свои таки же предъявит.


Я твоя жена не против?

----------


## Akasey

> фото в одежде 
> если будет желание, сделаем в июле конкурс "Мисс Купальник 2011"


в условиях вид одежды вроде не оговорен

----------


## JAHolper

Победитель Mr_Vinni и его Марина =)
В связи с тем, что у нас один участник, Mr_Vinni получает поощрительный приз в размере 5 000 рублей.
Сообщи в личку куда скинуть.

----------

